# Living in Cuernavaca



## jumperted

My husband and I are plannning on moving to Cuernavaca. Joint salary will be 
1000 us dollars per month.
Is it possible to live OK on this amount?
Also, does anyone know how much clothes, toileteries etc are compared to the UK as we want to travel light.

many thanks!
jt


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may travel as light as you wish; everything you may need is available. However, you will be limited to staying only 180 days on a tourist permit, unless you can prove sufficient income or resources to qualify for an FM3 Visa, which will require about $1150 USD per person, per month.


----------



## jumperted

*visa*

how about the 1000 dollar salary?
What can be expected for this money. Is it enough to enjoy mexican food, avoiding the exensive tourist venues. 
We want to experience the country whilst we are here.... not as tourists although the odd coffee and meal in fancy place etc etc is fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are missing the point. Mexico will not allow you to stay more than 180 days on a tourist permit. $1000 USD will not qualify you to stay longer and the tourist permit is not renewable. To remain, you will have to apply and prove financial resources, etc., long before your 180 days expires, in order to be issued an FM3 Visa. After May 1st, you will only be able to do that in Mexico, not at a Mexican Consulate or Embassy, as before.


----------



## jumperted

A bit of confusion is starting I fear, so please let me explain . we have savings etc to prove "worth", the $1000 is for living. I would apply after arriving for the work visa and know that I need to do it well within the days allowed. The question is about the cost of living, and can i live ok on the salary


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will have to prove, with supporting bank statements for previous months, that you have income and/or resources equivalent to about $1150 USD per person, per month, just to get the FM3 Visa. Getting a work visa can be difficult and take time, so don't depend upon getting one.
As for the $1000 per month living expenses; I doubt that you can accomplish that and have any enjoyment in life. You'll probably need half that amount, at a minimum, just for rent; more for utilities, transportation, groceries, etc.


----------



## MISSELY

I live in Cuernavaca. I don't think you will be comfortable with 1 K a month, but then again, I don't know how you are accustomed to live. As others have mentioned, come down and give it a try first, then make the decision to move if you are ok for 3 months. 

This type of questions is always relative to so many factors and not easy to answer. 

MissEly


----------



## nycgirl17

I live in Taxco, about an 1.5 away from Cuernavaca. I don't know the prices of living there but we have a 2 bedroom apt here for $500 US (which is on the expensive side and more than we need). 
We eat at taco stands for about $5 US for both of us. The mercados (markets) are very cheap and my internet here is $38 US dollars/month. The bus cost 4.5 pesos for each of us. 

We just applied for residency and we had to show the last 3 bank statements and that we had active income coming in. They want to see you have the income coming in. Nevermind if you have a lot in savings. We eat out at a restaurant 1-2 times a week which costs us about $22 US for both of us. Also, we buy a bottle of excellent Chilean wine for about $8.50 US each week. I think you might need a little more than $1000 US/month but it is doable. Defintely bring/buy your clothes in the States. Its soo much cheaper there. And bring your own bedding too unless you dont mind polyester sheets.
Otherwise everything else here seems to be cheaper.


----------



## sparks

>>>> Nevermind if you have a lot in savings

Not correct. This may depend on which Immigration office you apply to but I have used savings balances of over a years cost of living twice. Guadalajara and Manzanillo


----------

